# Maruyama Power Equipment Discussion



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been using my Maruyama for 1.5 seasons and it's been a great piece of equipment. Thanks again @social port!

I was trimming a few days ago and noticed some fuel dripping from the motor onto my grass. I first thought it was a gas line, but after a quick inspection in the garage I realized the gas tank had split at the seam. I don't know how this happens, but I needed it running today. So I did what any good Okie would do..... fixed it with duct tape! Haha.

I'll check on a replacement tank tomorrow with the local dealer.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I've been using my Maruyama for 1.5 seasons and it's been a great piece of equipment. Thanks again @social port!
> 
> I was trimming a few days ago and noticed some fuel dripping from the motor onto my grass. I first thought it was a gas line, but after a quick inspection in the garage I realized the gas tank had split at the seam. I don't know how this happens, but I needed it running today. So I did what any good Okie would do..... fixed it with duct tape! Haha.
> 
> I'll check on a replacement tank tomorrow with the local dealer.


For the record, I have abandoned my duct tape for Gorilla Tape! :lol: Twice as much tape for the same price as Flex Seal Tape.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I have Maruyama machines going every week sometimes all day long. The engine drive backpack sprayer. The Multicutter system including the landscape blade, edger, hedge trimmer, pole chainsaw, and finally, the trimmer unit fitted with a carbide saw blade.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Redtenchu said:


> I've been using my Maruyama for 1.5 seasons and it's been a great piece of equipment. Thanks again social port!
> 
> I was trimming a few days ago and noticed some fuel dripping from the motor onto my grass. I first thought it was a gas line, but after a quick inspection in the garage I realized the gas tank had split at the seam. I don't know how this happens, but I needed it running today. So I did what any good Okie would do..... fixed it with duct tape! Haha.
> 
> I'll check on a replacement tank tomorrow with the local dealer.


My tank split in the exact same location this spring. It has been on back order. They told me 6 weeks, I am still waiting. Part was like $22. In the mean time I have moved my landscape blade to my Milwaukee string.

Thanks for reminding me to stop by my dealer and find out the status of my order. Probably sitting there and they never called.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My tank split a couple years ago. My local dealer replaced it under warranty.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

:thumbup: @Redtenchu


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

My tank on my "B30L Turbo" string trimmer split yesterday In the exact same spot, maybe It's a common issue with it being 2 pieces glued together. Not sure why they don't make them 1 piece. Will be stopping by my local dealer today to have it swapped via warranty claim.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So I got to try my new BL32 blower today. Works great!

Can't wait to get the multi-cutter system later this week.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with Maruyama 23 or 30CC trimmers?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jbird95 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Maruyama 23 or 30CC trimmers?


I have the M30QC powerhead.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks @Ware. Played with some of their stuff today- very nice quality. The 30CC trimmer caught my attention.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Jbird95 said:


> Thanks @Ware. Played with some of their stuff today- very nice quality. The 30CC trimmer caught my attention.


I have the 27 power head with multiple attachments. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

I just purchased their sprayer. I like it but it's very cold blooded at times


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jbird95 said:


> I just purchased their sprayer. I like it but it's very cold blooded at times


The MS75?


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Mister Bill

Yes


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jbird95 said:


> @Mister Bill
> 
> Yes


For a reference point, my MS75 cold starts easily if the throttle lever is set at about 1/4 off the idle stop. On the idle stop, it takes quite a few pulls to get it to fire up. It also needs to be primed a bit more than my other equipment, maybe 6-8 pumps instead of the typical 3-4. Doing those two things fully choked, it starts on the second or third pull. I am using 90-91 octane non-ethanol fuel.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Mister Bill 
Great tips, particularly throttle upon start. I'll implement this next time- thank you


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jbird95 said:


> @Mister Bill
> Great tips, particularly throttle upon start. I'll implement this next time- thank you


Just to clarify, as I wasn't particularly clear, I meant 1/4 throttle, not 1/4" off the stop.

I might also mention, I prime until the primer bulb is full and recirculating fuel, and then give it a few pumps at that point. That is usually the 6-8 pumps I referenced.

Hope this works out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Mister Bill 
Spot on with the throttle position upon start- thank you. I'm using a 4 nozzle boom for most applications. Do you use a gun to drench? Maruyama makes a gun but can't figure if it works with the MS75. In short, I need something to help w a soil drench.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jbird95 said:


> @Mister Bill
> Spot on with the throttle position upon start- thank you. I'm using a 4 nozzle boom for most applications. Do you use a gun to drench? Maruyama makes a gun but can't figure if it works with the MS75. In short, I need something to help w a soil drench.


Good to hear the cold starting issue is worked out. :thumbup:

Soil drenching is way outside of my wheelhouse. I would think a drenching gun would empty the tank in about 90 seconds, but in all honesty, I have no clue in that area. I assume you are referring to tree roots or such? I've always used a watering can. :dumb:

Edit: I thought the gun you referenced looked familiar. I saved this video when researching the backpack last year. It obviously works with the sprayer, the question remains, in the capacity you are wanting or not.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks @Mister Bill 
I'm battling root rot and feel applying via drench is necessary. Side note- when you spray do you select herbicide/insecticide or high pressure


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I would not use that gun for a soil drench. Its purpose is for rapid high pressure fogging of crops such as fruit trees, grape vines and inside of greenhouses. I use the AI 110-08 nozzle at 40 PSI and make 2 passes. that is 5 gallons per 1000 sq ft at my walking speed.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jbird95 said:


> Thanks @Mister Bill
> I'm battling root rot and feel applying via drench is necessary. Side note- when you spray do you select herbicide/insecticide or high pressure


In a occasional residential use environment, right or wrong, I select 'herbicide' when using a DFW wand regulated at the handle for general turf applications, and 'insecticide' when using the stock wand unregulated for bugs/fungicides in lieu of a mister. I have never used 'high pressure' except when testing out the machine when I first received it.


----------



## Tunalic (10 mo ago)

I just pick up a B27L Turbo Trimmer. I am looking for a blade kit. Anyone know if this will work from MaruyamaParts.com?
https://www.maruyamaparts.com/223181-BLADE-ADAPTER-KIT-W-BARRIER.html


----------

